# 96 Sentra crank but no start! need help



## brandon4103 (Mar 2, 2014)

hey everyone new to the forum and just need a little help.

i have a 96 sentra 1.6. 207k .. was running good then just died at stop light as if you turned the key.
got it home and did the usual checks. Spark to all 4 cylinders, good fuel preasure, and air of course. still no start not even trying to fire.
read a lot about these cars having problems with the distributor. so i replaced it. Im 90% sure i put the new one exactly where i took the old one out but you know how things are. still no start. i did a compression test and got 60psi on 2,3,and 4 cylinders and 35 on number 1. now BIG question would i get that low of compression if the distributor is not in the right place?? i also pulled the valve cover and the timing chain looks good its not really loose or anything.. please help me out if you can. im not a ase mechanic but i for the most part know what im doing. i was going to just buy a used engine for it but wanted to check with you all first. 
thanks
brandon


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

The distributor won't have any effect on your compression readings.

Actually the engine still still run even if one cylinder is low on compression.

I bet you did put the distributor in wrong and it's so out of time, that it won't start.

Don't buy a new engine just yet, do this:

1. Set your crank shaft pulley to TDC.

2. Make sure the distributor's rotor is pointing at the number one cylinder, if it's pointing in the opposite direction, rotate the crank one more full revolution to TDC again, and this time the rotor should definitely be pointing to the number one cylinder (it takes two revolutions of the crankshaft to equal one revolution of the camshaft). If it's not then you put in the distributor wrong. Pull it out and put it back in so that the rotor is pointing at the number one cylinder.

Here is a pic, ignore the mating marks on the cam gears pic:


----------



## brandon4103 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll double check it.. 
Question though what should the compression be on this engine. Everywhere I read says something different..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

brandon4103 said:


> Ok thanks I'll double check it..
> Question though what should the compression be on this engine. Everywhere I read says something different..


For a 1996 GA16DE engine, the standard compression is 199 psi, minimum is 171 psi. Your readings of 60psi on 2,3,and 4 cylinders and 35 on number 1 indicate a totally worn out engine unless you did the compression test incorrectly.

CHECKING COMPRESSION PRESSURE
1. Make sure the compression gauge is accurate.
2. Warm up the engine to full operating temperature.
3. With the gas pedal fully depressed, crank over the engine several times. When the gauge pointer stabilizes, read the pressure.
4. For the cylinders that have low compression pressure, pour a small amount of motor oil into the spark plug hole of the cylinder to re-check it for compression. If the added motor oil improves the compression, the piston rings may be worn or damaged.
5. If the compression pressure remains at low level despite the addition of motor oil, the valves may be malfunctioning.


----------



## brandon4103 (Mar 2, 2014)

the car wont start so by not being able to warm it up could that cause the low compression reading I got


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Even with a cold engine, the readings should be much higher then what you're getting. You can always add a little motor oil and see what happens.


----------

